# How's inflation effecting your prepping?



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I was going to stock up on some jelly this week until I saw the price. The jars that were .99 last time I bought them are now $1.69. I've been planning to learn how to make jelly. I think this will the year I learn.  

I picked up a 10 lb bag of flour for DS and was shocked to find that it has gone from $1.69 to $3.82. 

The price of garden seeds also skyrocketed this year. Packets of organic seeds have jumped from $1.19 to $2.79 this year. Thankfully I have a good supply on hand. 

I think everything has gone up except the paycheck. It's kind of scary to come to the sudden realization that I can only buy about 1/2 as much this year as I could last year.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

As I posted earlier this week somewhere on this forum - I am just figuring out that the recent price increases affect ME. I am a little slow. We don't have debt; DH has a great job; kids are mostly grow/gone/on their own; we do what we can for ourselves, etc. I haven't really worried about price increases...but then it struck me....I am just really slow.

I don't know that you will save money making your own jam unless you have the fruit already. I don't garden to save money. I just garden for the experience. I can tons of produce every year. I freeze, etc. But it has been more of a hobby than anything else. I am wondering if I really come out ahead and perhaps should focus on running the garden in that Manner? afod for thought anyway.

But I am really, really glad I have my own chickens!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I am using more and more of my stock to stretch my budget and replacing less and less....hopefully I will be able to get back on track soon...


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, it is certainly putting a squeeze on the things I purchase. I set aside a budget amount per month and I can see that amount is getting markedly less items than before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Doesn't affect me much, because I only replace what we use, and stock up on deals when I can.


----------



## strider3700 (Feb 2, 2007)

If you're going to be making jams and jellies and will be using sugar you should buy it now. Sugar this year stands a chance at huge increases. There is a lot of investors thinking double the price is a good possibility.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Maybe TSHTF and we haven't noticed yet? I don't have enough TP for more than 6 months. Am I in trouble? LOL I haven't been to the store in a while.


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

Our supply of TP is low so tomorrow we stock up. Will be interesting to see how much it's increased.

Otherwise our preps are in good shape though we're starting to think that things we don't use a lot of we should still increase because of rising prices or the likelihood that they will rise: sugar, jelly/jams, peanut butter, Miracle Whip, walnuts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

treesonggal said:


> Our supply of TP is low so tomorrow we stock up. Will be interesting to see how much it's increased.


 Prepare to be shocked.

The cardboard tubes are using the same amount of cardboard, but they are bigger in diameter, making them flimsy.

The paper itself is being rolled very loosely to hide the fact that there are fewer squares per roll.

The price of a package has gone up "only" something like 20% in the last year, but you're only getting half as much tissue!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm down to half a roll of TP...guess I'll have to stock pile some leaves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

NickieL said:


> I'm down to half a roll of TP...guess I'll have to stock pile some leaves.


 Or lay in a supply of corn cobs.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I normally buy the extra large 9 pack rolls of TP that last a lot longer. When I went to buy them this time I discovered they quit selling them. Now they have 12 packs of smaller rolls. I have to put up a new roll every 2 or 3 days now instead of every 7 or 8 days. Smaller rolls, but more of them don't last near as long as the large rolls did. I should have bought a lifetime supply before they changed the size.


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2006)

Prices have just started moving up. I expect most will be shocked when prices move up 2 -4 times greater than today instead of the traditional less than 100% rates. The great advantage for a prepper of course are the savings from earlier purchases. If you stocked up on enough wheat berrys you are laughing at the price increase for them. Any food that can store for long periods [years] should be topped up as soon as possible.


----------



## zito (Dec 21, 2006)

Speaking of tp... in Canada, at least where I am, the packaging is required to have the number of sheets per roll marked on the label, and at least for me, that hasn't change. But, what -has- changed, and annoyed the heck out of me, is that the size of tp shrunk.. by about 1/2 an inch one way. Sadly, my butt has not shrunk to match.

Zito


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Inflation is affecting me by making me stock up as quickly as I can afford to before prices go any higher. Or before some of these companies go out of business due to the credit drying up.

Kathleen


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Inflation is getting me cause when I was not employeed, and under employeed I used up $$ and 'stuff'. Now I'm working on catching up the $$ so I can put stuff back again.

I'm getting there, another month or two and tax return money should help get me better about to manuver.

Angie


----------



## tickranch (Jan 6, 2007)

zito said:


> the size of tp shrunk.. by about 1/2 an inch one way. Sadly, my butt has not shrunk to match.


:rotfl:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm planning to grow corn this year. Wonder if the shucks would make satisfactory tp? LOL


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I'm planning to grow corn this year. Wonder if the shucks would make satisfactory tp? LOL


It can be used, but I don't know if the term "satisfactory" would be correct.  

To answer the OP, it has definitely slowed it down.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

We are working hard to stock the extra space up now. For instance I just picked up coupons for 60 jars of peanut butter to get this weekend. They will be free minus tax so now is a great time to get them. I orded all of the coupons I could so I could stock up. Yes that is a lot but we will eat it.

I have been making regular trips to Sams and Aldi's to get things like Jelly, rice in 25lb bags, flour in 25lb bags, seasonings, etc to try and stay ahead. I really want to get another order off to Honeyville as well but just can not afford it right now. 

I agree the cost of everything is going up quickly in this area. DH is applying for a second job (part time) this weekend and hope we can get one for him. He works full time now; I work full time and 1 part time job a few hours a month. Not a lot of income from the second job but it is from home and pretty easy. With our son being young one of us needs to be home after school to avoid paying a sitter. Times seem to be tight for all in our area. My friends and family are feeling the pinch and you know something is going on when the local public school who is VERY snooty to say the least sends home free and reduced lunch program sheets every 2 weeks. 

I keep telling myself to spend all extra on food now to get things stocked back up as it will going get more expensive and the bigger fear it will be harder to find. So far our grocery shelves are stocked well but you dont see big mid isle displays like you used to. I sincerly hope we are all wrong and that the price of items will come down to where we can afford them on a regular basis but I dont see that happening any time real soon.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Last summer I spent $1.48 for 18 eggs. This week they were $3.29! I plan on buying a ton of eggs around Easter time when they go on sale. I will freeze half and preserve the other half by coating the shells with shortening and storing them for up to 6 months in my basement.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

While we're not yet hurting, we're definitely noticing. We plan to get some more wheat soon before the price goes up, and we're considering getting a pair of pigs and either goats or a cow for milk. 

The milk thing... it's a fine balance of do we have money for bought dairy products or time to milk and make our own? We're not sure we can commit that amount of time on a regular basis. Still pondering.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

turtlehead said:


> While we're not yet hurting, we're definitely noticing.


 Definitely noticing here. Replacing what we use, but having to buy less cheese and meat and stretch it further. Making servings of vegetables a little smaller (so those institution packs will last longer), and cooking more potatoes instead. Making desserts less often. And so on.

We're going to try *again* to grow veggies this year. Otherwise the diet is going to gradually go more and more bland.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> While we're not yet hurting, we're definitely noticing. We plan to get some more wheat soon before the price goes up, and we're considering getting a pair of pigs and either goats or a cow for milk.
> 
> The milk thing... it's a fine balance of do we have money for bought dairy products or time to milk and make our own? We're not sure we can commit that amount of time on a regular basis. Still pondering.


the commitment will be less if you leave the offspring on the mother, i now only milk in the morning, calf on during day and put it up at night. if i cant be home to milk calf gets to be free,


corn prices are up again, higher than oats, and oats are up as well
almost 5 bucks a bushel....

plan on milk going up again as well as eggs....


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i am pleasantly pleased(tho shocked) at meat prices as we raise our own. It makes our efforts seem so much more worthwile when a package of t bones is 30 bucks....


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been buying more nonperishable stuff lately because I know it will be more expensive with time.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Simple... don't buy what you need for prepping just any ol time... you'll absorb the costs. Buy when preppable items are on sale... buy they're loss leaders and let them absorb your prep costs.

Sugar on sale here is 4/1$, regular 4/1.65...

Saw my variety of tea on sale Tuesday, 40c cheaper than I've seen it in a year... so I got several extra boxes. May go back and get a years worth... while it's on sale.

The concept of inflation and depression reminds me of the old saying, "the cost of living is high, but it beats the alternatives", which, of course, is death.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I found a great bargin today and grabbed it. Mac & Cheese (not brand name) for .28 a box. The name brand was a dollar something a box! I picked up a case of the cheap boxes. When I got home I fixed some and the only difference I found is the noodles are a bit thinner, it tastes just like the expensive stuff. Now I wish I'd have got several cases. My next trip to town will be a good one, I'll pick up several cases of it. The expiration date is Aug 09 so fixing it once a week I can easily use 150 boxes before they expire. Twice a week would bump it up to 300 boxes. I may have to get a couple of friends to go with me so I won't be so obvious about buying up so much mac & cheese. LOL 

That was my good deal of the day.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Even things here at our grocery outlet are about twice as high as this time last year. I always buy the big economy 12 double roll tp at Walmart...last summer it was still $5.79 and NOW it is $10.59 for the same package with 75 feet less total amount!!!!


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I. need. more. space.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

texican said:


> Simple... don't buy what you need for prepping just any ol time... you'll absorb the costs. Buy when preppable items are on sale... buy they're loss leaders and let them absorb your prep costs.
> 
> Sugar on sale here is 4/1$, regular 4/1.65...
> 
> ...



That's how I shop, Texican.... hams on sale half price, I get as many as I can afford and freeze 'em. Cooking wine close outs, I stock up. Canned oysters 2 for $3, I'm making stew.... a lot.

 

Question... do you wrap, freeze or vacuum seal the teas or just leave them as they are in the boxes?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

When we go to the resturant store we buy only the sale items. we are far enough ahead on the groceries we can do that.
But it does seem like there is less and less on sale.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

space hmm under beds, items that don't freeze outside in storage sheds or garages. we have at least 6 months supply of tp, then a pile of "family cloth" ( pieces of flannel used instead of tp. We have a household of mainly women, so the tp can be saved for a necessary job. I do a lot of sewing so I keep the scraps, they could be burned if water was a problem. I have watched the sales and we also each have at least 30 pair of underwear, if we can only wash clothes once a month, we may as well have a load full and top clothes won't have to be washed as often if we have clean undies. We might also be able to stand to be around each other LOL. I think that the intial cost of canning is high, but after that, it depends on the cost of lids. I inherited my mothers canning jars and have bought many at rummage sales for very little. We save seeds from year to year. Oh I know one thing I have to get it is more rennet for cheesemaking. Carolyn


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Like Texican, we stock up on loss leaders as much as we can afford at a time. (BTW, where on earth are you finding sugar 4/$1.69? One 4# bag here at Aldi cost 1.89)Last year, I got about 18-24 mos. worth of my favorite shampoo, our toothpaste and soap.

Each year, the garden just gets bigger and bigger, along with the supply of fruit jars. (Fruit jars can be picked up at estate auctions for next to nothing! GO) Buy the lids off season for better deals.
We've planted an orchard at the new place (even before the house plans were drawn, so it'll be ready for us sooner. 
We do have our own grapes and berries, here, and will be giving less away this year.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

I am finding that most of my grocery budget is going towards our needs and less for prepping! 6 months ago I could shop for two weeks and add in quite a few preps, now I get what we need for two weeks and a few preps. Glad we don't buy meat or eggs, will probably start milking my goats again this year, last year I just left the kids on them as I was too busy to milk, need to rethink that this year. Every shopping trip I am rethinking my list and usually something gets dropped and I figure out how to make it on my own! Simplifying your eating really does help!
Toni


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Prepping?????? What is Prepping. Our food supply is going down like crazy. I spent $118 and change Tuesday, and we went together today and spent $105 and change and when I started putting the canned food in the pantry it blew my mind. 
"Where's the canned food we had stocked up???" 
"WE ATE IT ALREADY" DUH!!!!!

I'll tell you what kind of chickens I order in a little while. Next in line is the goats, because I about fell over when I saw the $4.29 price tag on the gallon of milk.

And the garden just got bigger and I did luck up and buy 58 pint jars for 10 bucks.  but I might need to add a guard tower for the garden and eat the critters too. 

The only thing I am stocked up on now is guns and ammo and I wish I had more of both. Everything else we are using faster than we can buy it.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

JGex said:


> That's how I shop, Texican.... hams on sale half price, I get as many as I can afford and freeze 'em. Cooking wine close outs, I stock up. Canned oysters 2 for $3, I'm making stew.... a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Question... do you wrap, freeze or vacuum seal the teas or just leave them as they are in the boxes?


I love Liptons 100ct singles... a box will last me a month. I try to have a years supply on hand... haven't had staleness problems... if the package is opened, it will go stale relatively quickly. I also buy tins and sealed boxes of tea. Unfortunately my local asian grocer disappeared back last summer, and I haven't found a 'store source' for all the wonderful teas he stocked.

Rosemomma, HEB, a regional texas store, regularly has 4lb bags for a buck. Once already this year.

Like I said, I'm regularly plum amazed at some of the prices folks on here talk about. We have that nasty old bugaboo hereabouts... it's called competition. Our competing Brookshire Bros. will have the cheap sugar, about 4 times a year, but they have a limit of 2. Unlimited beats two every time. I try and keep two years sugar (includes one season of canning) on hand at all times.

On stuff that I have to buy, I dislike with a passion having to buy something at their price. If it's a storable vegetable, like taters, I'll buy em when there on sale. Fresh stuff... varies... when I can get avocadoes 3/$1 or 5/$1!!!, I buy a bag of em, and eat em for a month... just get the greenest ones I can.

I know prices are going up... I have to 'work it' just harder to keep up the same standard of living.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

We hit every sale that's good. Last week it was boneless pork loin for $1.69 a pound and 10 pounds of spiral pasta for $2.99. My shopping trips are always interesting!!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

For most of last year I was using my preps and, while I was trying to replenish as i went, it was a bad yer for my preps. Having said that, that's what we prep for isn't it. To have stuff when times are hard. Things are on teh up again now, but still not great. I was looking at getting a second job recently, but have kind of decided that the best return for my time will be to dedicate that extra time to the garden, and rearing meat birds (usually only keep them for eggs and the odd bird) The goats are comign into milk very soon, chickens have started to lay now.

I have decided to go and buy a sack of potatoes next week, so that I can plant all of what I have left. 

Interesting times ahead - but I think the more you can produce for yourself the less those price hikes will hit you.

hoggie


----------

